# Grössenberatung Naloo HillBill / BMC Blast (Twostroke Kids) 20" / 24"



## Dominic_CH (20. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin auf der suche nach dem richtigen Nachfolgerbike für meinen Sohn

Momentan:
Early Rider Seeker 16" (Sattelhöhe ab Boden 55,5cm), bald max Sattelhöhe..
Schrittlänge (mit Socken) 49cm
Körpergrösse 109cm

Das Bike muss "jetzt" noch nicht genau passen, wäre dann ein Umstieg so im späten Frühling/Sommer geplant. Also noch etwas Zeit hereinzuwachsen (aber Zeit eines zu bestellen )

Naloo gibt beim Hill Bill 24" ab Schrittlänge 49,5cm an, das würde ja jetzt schon ca. gehen.
Jedoch ist dann die Überstandshöhe ca 59,5cm, was ich mit mit Schrittlänge um 50cm dann doch schwierig vorstelle.

Auf das Hill Bill 20" durfte er spontan unterwegs bei jemandem "Probesitzen", Sattelstütze war da schon ca 8cm oben (siehe Foto). das ging dann zum fahren super und Überstandhöhe beim 20" mit 49cm natürlich auch.
Aber da Naloo das 20" HillBill schon ab 43cm Schrittlänge empfielt, wäre ja schon einiges an Grösse "verspielt".

Nun überlege ich mir ob es Sinnvoller ist das 24" Hill Bill zu kaufen, damit er es auch voll ausnutzen kann.

Early Rider geht an den 2Jahre jüngeren Bruder (auch ca am Sommer).

Die BMC Blast (neuer Name Twostroke Kids) habe ich auch in der engen Auswahl.
Dort wird aber beim 20" ab ca 115cm und beim 24" ab 120cm angegeben.

Geometrie der beiden Hersteller sind jedoch in bezug auf Stack Rach und Überstandhöhe  nahezu identisch.

klar die einen Hersteller geben an (und berechnen vermutlich), auf Sattel sitzend mit beiden Füssen am Boden stehen. Das mag für ein Laufrad gut sein, aber wir sprechen ja von einem Fahrrad 

 Der Händler von BMC meinte,: ",...das 24" gehe sicher nicht, stell dir vor in einem Pumptrack mit 59,5cm Überstandhöhe abstehen,...")

Dadurch bin ich mir aber recht unsicher, ob das mit der Überstandhöhe dann überhaupt machbar ist.
Hier im Forum liest man jedoch des öfteren, dass die angaben der Hersteller nicht ganz praxistauglich sind.

Leider haben wir zur Zeit keine möglichkeit die Räder zu testen, deshalb wäre eure einschätzungen aus Erfahrungen schon sehr viel wert.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (20. Oktober 2021)

Angand der Fotos würde ich zum 20zoll tendieren, der Lenker scheint noch sehr weit oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerison (20. Oktober 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Angand der Fotos würde ich zum 20zoll tendieren, der Lenker scheint noch sehr weit oben.


Ich find auch, dass das Radl "jetzt" nicht passt.  Is da der Sattel schon ganz drinnen?
Im Sommer passt das 20" sicher. Das 24" wird wohl auch gehen. Hängt davon ab, was Du bereit bist zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Dominic_CH (20. Oktober 2021)

@gerison 
beim Naloo 20" (siehe 2. Foto) war wie gesagt die Sattelstütze bereits ca 8cm sichtbar. Sattelhöhe war halt vom Besitzer des Bikes, wobei ich das gefühl hatte, dass es beim Fahren so schon ca gepasst hat (1. Foto Pedal 6Uhr, Bein nicht ganz Durchgestreckt). 

Hier auch schon gelesen, Vpace mit 120cm auf 26" gewechselt. Wann war dann der wechsel auf das MAX24"? Dieses hätte ca Masse vom Naloo 24"


----------



## argh (20. Oktober 2021)

Mein Sohn musste wegen seines Vaters bei 124cm Körperlänge auf ein 24“-Blast wechseln.
Neben der Unterschiede bzgl der Schaltung und der Disc-Bremsen ist das Rad mit 24“plus-Bereifung ein ordentlich schwerer und nicht einfach zu fahrender Haufen. 
die überstandshöhe war brutal knapp, aber die hat ihn nicht so gestört. Mich schon. Er musste sich lange an das Rad gewöhnen. Mit den Erfahrungen würde ich mich jetzt nicht mehr für 24“ bei knapp über 120cm plädieren


----------



## Ivenl (21. Oktober 2021)

Das 24' BMC wird sicher nichts, durch die + Bereifung ist das deutlich höher als die Konkurrenz, beim naloo wäre ich entspannt, das müsste mit grob 115cm passen. ( Meine Tochter ist diejenige die seit 119cm auf nem 26' vpace unterwegs ist und das geht ohne Probleme, nur Tragepassagen sind trotz der 7,5kg schwer, aber das wären sie auch mit nem 24' Rad)


----------



## daniel77 (21. Oktober 2021)

Mein Sohn fährt auch seit 1.22m ein Max26….Naloo ist für den aufgerufenen Preis leider zu schwer.
Mein Sohn ist das Max26, sein RM Reaper 24“ und sein Pyro 20 Large lange parallel gefahren.

Schonmal über ein Pyro nachgedacht?


----------



## gerison (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin auch gerade vor der Entscheidung gestanden, ob ich eine Größe überspringe.  Bei mir ging es allerdings von 14" auf 20". Gewechselt soll auch erst im Frühjar werden. Wechseln möchte ich mit ca. 107cm.
Auch wenn VPACE oder Propain und andere für diese Größe bereits 20" emfpehlen, geht das für mich dennoch zu Lasten der Verspieltheit. Es ist einfach eine Frage der Präferenz. Deshalb viel die Entscheidung dann auf 16"; auch wenn das heißt, dass 2023 wieder ein neues angeschafft werden muss.
Bei der Entscheidung hat mir der Größenrechner von Norco gehoflen. Bei dem ist 16" rausgekommen, obwohl die gar kein 16" im Angebot haben. Ich habe dann noch über eine andere Methode den "idealen" reach berechnet. Gleiches Ergbenis.

Wenn Du sekptisch bist, nimm das kleinere. Falsch machen kannst da sicher nix.


----------



## Ivenl (21. Oktober 2021)

gerison schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade vor der Entscheidung gestanden, ob ich eine Größe überspringe.  Bei mir ging es allerdings von 14" auf 20". Gewechselt soll auch erst im Frühjar werden. Wechseln möchte ich mit ca. 107cm.
> Auch wenn VPACE oder Propain und andere für diese Größe bereits 20" emfpehlen, geht das für mich dennoch zu Lasten der Verspieltheit. Es ist einfach eine Frage der Präferenz. Deshalb viel die Entscheidung dann auf 16"; auch wenn das heißt, dass 2023 wieder ein neues angeschafft werden muss.
> Bei der Entscheidung hat mir der Größenrechner von Norco gehoflen. Bei dem ist 16" rausgekommen, obwohl die gar kein 16" im Angebot haben. Ich habe dann noch über eine andere Methode den "idealen" reach berechnet. Gleiches Ergbenis.
> 
> Wenn Du sekptisch bist, nimm das kleinere. Falsch machen kannst da sicher nix.


16' Räder haben halt keine Schaltung, damit kann man im Endeffekt soviel weniger machen als mit 20', das viele andere Parameter kaum ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## gerison (21. Oktober 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> 16' Räder haben halt keine Schaltung, damit kann man im Endeffekt soviel weniger machen als mit 20', das viele andere Parameter kaum ins Gewicht fallen.



Es gäbe das Mondraker Leader in 16" mit Schaltung. Und das sieht auch noch richtig gut aus.
Ich hatte es auf der Liste als die Nr. 2 gesetzt. Ich habe mich aber dann dagegen entschieden.

Wenn ich meine Kids so ansehe, steht bei denen die Beweglichkeit auf und mit dem Rad im Vordergrund.
Schaltung war daher dann doch für mich kein Kriterium - obwohl ich das am Radar hatte. Mir ist es lieber ohne. Dann brauchen die Kids nicht darauf aufpassen. Der Trade-Off lohnt sich für uns nicht. Und wenn wir mal fahren, haben wir Kidreels für Anstiege. Das läuft reibungslos- und man brauch oft nicht einmal stehen bleiben.

So hat jeder seine Vorstellung von seinem Setup. Muss jeder selber entscheiden, welches Tool er braucht um den geplanten Zweck zu erreichen.

Meine Meinung ist halt, dass ein größer Rahmen der "schon geht" nicht unbedingt auch Sinn machen muss. Schaltung hin oder her.


----------



## juneoen (19. Februar 2022)

Gibt es irgendeine rechtfertigung dafür, dass das bmc blast nun 740 statt 550 euro kostet? Hat sich an der Ausstattung etwas geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominic_CH (21. Februar 2022)

Covid 19?
Materialknappheit?
Alles wird zur Zeit teuerer? 
Neuer Name? 

Ich überlegte ja auch das Blast 20" oder Naloo 24".
Da aber das Naloo nirgends verfügbar war und die Lieferung auf Oktober 21 angekündet war (schlussendlich erhielt ich vor 2Wochen das Tel, dass nun die ersten eingetroffen sind) und ich noch ein 2021 Blast 20" verfügbar fand, habe ich schlussendlich dieses gekauft. 
Schweizer Preise:
649.- CHF 2021 (Blast 20")
769.- CHF 2022 (Twostroke AL 20). 

Ausstattung ist bis auf den "neuen" Namen und die Kurbel identisch.

Von daher ist jetzt die Frage ob dies den Mehrpreis rechtfertigt oder ob in oben erwähnten Fragestellungen die Antwort zu finden ist.


----------



## juneoen (21. Februar 2022)

Mehrpreis in dem umfang wäre bei besser Ausstattung gerechtfertigt. Ich hab jetzt das woom 4off bestellt.

Danke für die rückmeldung!


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (23. Februar 2022)

Wir standen auch vor der Entscheidung, welches 20' wir jetzt nehmen. 
Hatten dann das von Scott Roxter/Bergamont Monster in der näheren Auswahl.

Am Ende haben wir dann das Riprock 20 gekauft und das ist für den Preis gut ausgestattet.


----------



## gerison (23. Februar 2022)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:


> Am Ende haben wir dann das Riprock 20 gekauft und das ist für den Preis gut ausgestattet.


Ab welcher Größe sollte dieses Rad passen? Es sieht jedenfalls gut aus.

Zusatzfrage: Wo hast Du gekauft. Mein Händler bekommt es nicht vor Juni. Bzw kann es derzeit nicht bestellen.


----------



## Binem (23. Februar 2022)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:


> Wir standen auch vor der Entscheidung, welches 20' wir jetzt nehmen.
> Hatten dann das von Scott Roxter/Bergamont Monster in der näheren Auswahl.
> 
> Am Ende haben wir dann das Riprock 20 gekauft und das ist für den Preis gut ausgestattet.


wie schwer ist das denn? in Netz finde ich deutlich über 10kg , das wäre mir definitiv zu viel


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (24. Februar 2022)

gerison schrieb:


> Ab welcher Größe sollte dieses Rad passen? Es sieht jedenfalls gut aus.
> 
> Zusatzfrage: Wo hast Du gekauft. Mein Händler bekommt es nicht vor Juni. Bzw kann es derzeit nicht bestellen.


Soll wohl ab ca. 1,05m passen, aber wir haben aktuell einen Sattel drauf der etwas weniger ausbaut da Sie genau 1,05cm groß ist.

Habe auch gesucht. Mein Händler meinte ab April, aber bei BikeExchange habe ich es dann gefunden und bei dem Händler sofort angerufen.



Binem schrieb:


> wie schwer ist das denn? in Netz finde ich deutlich über 10kg , das wäre mir definitiv zu viel



Gewicht mit Pedale 9,8kg nachgewogen. Ich bin grade einen neuen LRS am bauen mit Spank Spoon und ZTTO Naben. Der wiegt dann über 1kg weniger und man ist immer noch günstiger als mit dem BMC.

VPace finde ich vom gewicht richtig gut, aber das zu bekommen ist ja heftiger als den Eurojackpot zu knacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (24. Februar 2022)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:


> ...Gewicht mit Pedale 9,8kg nachgewogen. ..


Das ist heftig für ein 20''


----------



## Binem (24. Februar 2022)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Das ist heftig für ein 20''


Genau ich schaffe 10.6 kg in 26 zoll ohne furchtbare Anstrengungen


----------



## gerison (24. Februar 2022)

Der Kilopreis liegt bei € 53,5.  
Der vom VPACE Max liegt bei € 154,26.

Ich finde das Angebot mehr als fair. Ist alles relativ.


----------

